# A picture is worth a thousand words



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought of this when I was trying to choose my favorite picture of Otto for a different thread. I love this picture - and if I had to sum up this guy through one picture - this would be it. 

What picture best illustrates your Vs personality?


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I love this picture! Great moment (and getting these right is so hard!)


----------

